# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه (19) علامة المسيحي، الجزء الأخير من المعنى الثاني للإيمان



## aymonded (22 أبريل 2013)

*تابع ثانياً: شرح معاني كلمة الإيمان*
*تابع شرح المعنى الثاني للإيمان: الأمانـــــــــــــة **πίστις*
*تابع: ثانياً العهد الجديد - تابع (ب) المؤمنون بالمسيح؛ هوية وعلامة المسيحي الحقيقي
[ الجزء الخير من المعنى الثاني للإيمان: **الأمانـــــــــــــة ]*​ 



*تابع ب – المؤمنون بالمسيح، طبيعة وهوية الإنسان المسيحي*
​*+ علامة المسيحي وثمرة أمانته *
 الإيمان بذرة تُزرع في القلب – كما رأينا في كل ما سبق – ويرعاها الإنسان بأمانة قلبه، لأن الإيمان الحي ينعكس بالصلاح على النفس، وينشأ أمانة في القلب، وهي أمانة المحبة، وثمرة هذه الأمانة هو الرقي من القليل للكثير كما قال الرب: [ فقال لهُ سيده نعماً ايها العبد الصالح والأمين، كنت أميناً في القليل فأُقيمك على الكثير، أدخل إلى فرح سيدك ] (متى 25: 21و 23).
 ولنلاحظ يا إخوتي أن حينما كان الرب يكلم التلاميذ ليقودهم إلى الإيمان الكامل قال لهم: [ الأمين في القليل أمين في الكثير، والظالم في القليل، ظالم أيضاً في الكثير ] (لوقا 16: 10)، لذلك يُقاس إيمان الإنسان بأمانته فيما أخذ من الله، وايضاً تظهر أمانته في الحفاظ على ثقته بالله بأنه يستودع نفسه للخالق الأمين ويثق فيه *مهما ما ضاقت عليه الحياة*، لأن هُنا يُمتحن الإيمان، ويظهر حقيقته أمام النفس: [ فإذاً الذين *يتألمون بحسب مشيئة الله*، *فليستودعوا أنفسهم كما لخالق أمين* في عمل الخير ] (1بطرس 4: 19)

 يا إخوتي أن القيل الذي وعد أن يُعطيه الرب لأولئك الذين يؤمنون به ويصدقونه: مثل الطعام واللُباس والصحة وكل الأشياء الأخرى اللازمة  للجسد، هو بذلك يدعونا أن لا نضطرب ونقلق ونرتبك بخصوص هذه الأشياء، بل أن نثق فيه بيقين تام أنهُ قادر أن يُسدد حاجات كل الذين يتكلون عليه بكل قلبهم، وحتى أن رأوا أنهم ينالون الكفاف، أو حتى يرون أنه لا يعطيهم كل الاحتياجات سريعاً وقد يتأخر عليهم قليلاً أو حتى كثيراً حسب رؤيتهم الإنسانية، فأن *إيمانهم لا يتزعزع من أجل الأمانة*، لأن قلبهم مرفوع للعلو الحلو الفائق، لأن قلبهم غير متعلق بالأرضيات بل ينظرون للكثير والذي هو سماوي لذلك لسان حالهم مع المزمور القائل: [ من لي في السماء، معك لا أُريد شيئاً في الأرض ] (مزمور 73)، لذلك لا يضطربون ولا يقلقون لحاجة الغد أو حتى احتياج اليوم، لأنهم بين يدي أبيهم السماوي الذي ثقتهم فيه لا تتزعزع مهما ما كانت الأمور صعبة بل شديدة الصعوبة، *لأن إيمانهم حي حاضر عامل بالمحبة*...

 لأن عين المؤمن الحقيقي لا على الزائل، بل على الباقي للأبد [ حيث المسيح جالس ]، فالكثير الذي يهتم به جداً الإنسان الحي بالإيمان هو هبات العالم الأبدي الذي لا يفني ولا يضمحل، التي وعد أن يعطيها الله لأولئك الذين يؤمنون به ويهتمون بطلبها بلا انقطاع ويسالونه لأجلها، لأنه هو الذي أوصى بهذا قائلاً: [ أطلبوا *أولاً* ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم ] (متى 6: 33).
 فبواسطة الأشياء القليلة البسيطة الزمنية يُمكن أن يختبر كل إنسان نفسه ليعرف صحة إيمانه بالله، لأنه وعد أن يُعطي هذه الأشياء بدون أن نضطرب ونقلق من جهتها، بل نهتم بتركز فائق من جهة الأمور الآتية، *لذلك أن وجدنا أننا نضطرب ونقلق ونحزن من أجل أمور الأرض التي لم نحصل عليها، نعلم أن هناك خطأ ما في إيماننا يحتاج لعلاج سريع مع توبة صادقة وتصحيح الرؤية القلبية !!!*

 لذلك فأن كان الإنسان له ثقة الإيمان الحي متأكد من أمانة الله، ومتكلاً عليه بكل قلبه من جهة الأشياء الزمنية البسيطة، عالماً تدبيره الفائق لحياته في كل شيء حتى لو وجد خساره في حياته (وهذا حتماً سيحدث)، فهذا يكشف عن إيمانه بخصوص الأمور السماوية التي لا تفنى، وكيف يسعى بكل قوته وطاقته طالباً الخيرات الأبدية التي هي اهتمامه الأساسي والأعظم، لذلك ينبغي على كل واحد منا – أن كنا نقول اننا مؤمنين بالله حقاً طائعين لكلمة الحق – أن يختبر نفسه ويمتحنها، أو يدع الرجال الروحانيين يعينونه على ذلك لكي يعرف إلى أي درجة قد آمن بالله وأعطى نفسه لهُ، وهل إيمانه هذا حقيقي بحسب كلمة الله، أم أنه يعتمد على رأيه الخاص في تبرير وإيمان كاذبين، متخيلاً أن لهُ إيمان داخل نفسه (كما يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير)

 ويقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ فإن هذا هو السؤال الذي يمتحن به الإنسان نفسه: هل هو أمين في القليل، أي الأمور الزمنية؟، وكيف يتم هذا الامتحان؟ هذا ما سأوضحه لكم الآن:
 هل تقول أنك تؤمن أنه قد أعطى لك ملكوت السماوات، وإنك قد وُلِدتَ من فوق، وصرت ابناً لله، ووارث مع المسيح، لتملك معهُ للأبد وتتنعم في النور الذي لا يوصف طوال الدهور الأبدية مع الله؟
 لا شك إنك ستقول: "نعم فأنه لهذا السبب قد تركت العالم وسلمت نفسي للرب"
 لذلك أفحص نفسك الآن، هل لاتزال الاهتمامات الأرضية لها تأثير عليك، وتُفكر كثيراً بخصوص العالم واللُباس وغيرها من الاهتمامات المُشابهة، كأنك تحصل على هذه الأشياء بقوتك الخاصة وكأنهُ يَلزمك أن تقوم بتزويد نفسك بكل احتياجاتك بدلاً من الوصية التي أعطاها لك الرب، أن لا تهتم ولا تقلق أبداً من جهة هذه الأشياء اللازمة لك.
 فإن كنت تؤمن أنك ستنال الخيرات الأبدية الباقية التي لا تضمحل، فكيف لا تؤمن بالأولى أن الرب سيُعطيك هذه الأشياء الأرضية الفانية، التي يُعطيها الله حتى للأشرار، وللوحوش والطيور، لقد أعطاك الله وصية أن لا تهتم لهذه الأمور ولا تقلق، إذ قال: [ لا تهتموا بما تأكلون أو بما تشربون أو بما تلبسون، فأن هذه كلها يطلبها الأمم ] (متى 6: 25 – 32)
 أما إن كان لا يزال عندك هم وانشغال بهذه الأمور، *ولم تثق كُليةً بكلمته، فاعلم أنك لم تؤمن بعد بأنك ستنال الخيرات الأبدية التي هي ملكوت السماوات*، بالرغم من أنك تظن أنك تؤمن، بينما أنت توجد غير أمين في الأشياء القليلة التي تفنى ] (عن عظة 48 للقديس مقاريوس الكبير تحت عنوان: الإيمان الكامل بالله)

 عموماً يا إخوتي، ان في زماننا هذا الذي نستطيع أن نُسميه الزمان الأخير، حيث انه من ضمن الأزمنة الأخيرة التي يرتد فيها الكثيرون، فأنه ستزداد – يوماً بعد يوم – محنة الأمانة لله، وستتسع فجوتها جداً، وسوف يُمارس القديسين صبراً، لأننا في زمان الصبر: [ ثم تبعهما ملاك ثالث قائلاً بصوت عظيم: أن كان أحد يسجد للوحش ولصورته ويقبل سمته على جبهته أو على يده، فهو أيضاً سيشرب من خمر غضب الله... ولا تكون راحة نهاراً وليلاً للذين يسجدون للوحش ولصورته ولكل من يقبل سمة اسمه، هنا صبر القديسين، *هنا الذين يحفظون وصايا الله وإيمان يسوع *] (أنظر رؤيا 14: 9 – 12)
 وطبعاً سيمارس القديسين - المفرزين لله والذين يحيوا بالأمانة - هذا الصبر بفضل نعمة استحقها لهم دم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم: [ فقال لي هؤلاء هم الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة وقد غَسَّلوا ثيابهم وبيضَّوا ثيابهم في دم الخروف ] (رؤيا 7: 14)، [ وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف، وبكلمة شهادتهم، ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت ] (رؤيا 12: 11)


  *+ ما هي إذن علامة المسيحي:*
  يقول الأب يوحنا كرونستادت: [ ما هي علامة المسيحي؟: هي حبه وإيمانه بالمسيح؛ تجده دائماً يلفظ اسمه الحلو ويدعوه لمعونته في كل عمل. يتجه إليه بعينيه وأفكاره وقلبه كل حين, كذلك فإن السيد المسيح لهُ المجد تجده يُعزيه كل حين ويتراءى له: "الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني، والذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه وأُظهر لهُ ذاتي" (يوحنا 14: 21).
 أما الإنسان البعيد عن المسيح فهو قلما يتجه بأفكاره نحو المسيح، وحتى إذا صلى يكون بلا حرارة الحب وبدون فاعلية الإيمان القلبي، وإنما يكون بدافع الحاجة، وهو في التجائه إليه كمن يلتجئ إلى شخص بعيد عنه غير معروف لديه، لا توجد بينهما صلة، ليس لهُ فيه سرور ولا يجذبه إليه أي ميل نحوه.
 أما هؤلاء المغبوطون الذي لا يَدَعون المسيح يُفارق عقلهم أو قلبهم، فإنهم يعيشون في المسيح، ويصير لهم هوائهم وطعامهم وشرابهم وإقامتهم، وكل شيء!
 وبسبب الحلاوة التي يتذوقونها في اسمه وبسبب لمساته الخفية اللذيذة التي يمس بها قلوبهم، تجدهم يلتصقون به أكثر فأكثر، وفي التصاقهم به يجدون سعادة لا يُنطق بها ولا يُدركها العالم.

 بؤساء هؤلاء الذين لم يجدوا المسيح بعد، هم يعيشون بلا تذوق جلَّ وعظمة الإيمان. يهتمون ويضطربون لأجل أشياء كثيرة عالمية، كيف يمتعون ذواتهم بالأكل والشرب، واللُباس الفاخر، ويتلذذون بشهوات العالم الكثيرة، تجدهم يفكرون كيف يقطعون الوقت بعد أن عزَّ عليهم كيف يستخدمونه لمجد الله، مع أن الوقت هو الذي يُفتش عليهم ويطلبهم، وإذ لا يجدهم مكترثين ويُسرع في طريقه: يوماً يلي يوماً، وليلٌ بعد ليل، وشهر تلو آخر، وسنة تجر أُخرى! وأخيراً تدق الساعة.. انتهى العمر، قد أضعت كل وقتك !!! 
 يسيرون وتتقدمهم خطاياهم وتعدياتهم وجحودهم – "خطايا بعض الناس واضحة تتقدم إلى القضاء، وأما البعض فتتبعهم" (1تيموثاوس 5: 24). وهؤلاء من الذين تتقدمهم خطاياهم ! ] (الأب يوحنا عن حياة الصلاة ص 342: 672)

 فعلامة المسيحي الحقيقي هو الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، ويقول القديس مكسيموس المعترف: [ عندما لا تؤمنون، لا تقولوا إنكم هيكل الله (إرميا 7: 4). ولا يليق أن تقولوا أيضاً بأن الإيمان بربنا يسوع المسيح فقط كفيل بخلاصنا. إن خلاصاً كهذا مشكوك فيه عندما لا يأتي كنتيجة لأعمال المحبة. فالإيمان بالمسيح بدون أعمال، متوفر لدى الشياطين التي تؤمن وترتعد (يعقوب 2: 19) ] (المئوية الأولى: 39)

 ويقول القديس مار اسحق السرياني: [ يوجد رجاء واتكال على الله يحدث من أمانة القلب، وهذا حسنٌ. ولكن يوجد رجاء من نوع آخر ناشئ عن التهاون والاستهتار والجهل والنفاق، هذا هو الرجاء الكاذب. وعلامة الرجاء الصادق هو عدم الاهتمام بشيء مما في هذا العالم، بل أن يوقف (الإنسان) ذاته للرب.. بالصلاة ليلاً ونهاراً، ويجعل كل هَمِّهُ تحصيل الفضيلة. وأما علامة الرجاء الكاذب فهو فشل الإنسان وكسله في الصلاة والسعي وراء الفضيلة.
 وإذا ما ضاقت به الحال أو ضغطته التجارب من ثمرة جهلة وتوانيه، أو أحزنه إنسان بسبب سود عمله أو تصرفه، يقول: "قد اتكلت على الرب وهو سيرفع عني الهَمَّ ويجود عليَّ بالراحة، فاسمع قول الرب: " أيها الجاهل إلى الآن ما ذكرت الله بل باتكالك عليه وأنت متواني ومتكاسل تسبَّهُ. واسم الله بسبب إهمالك وتوانيك يُجدَّف عليه بين الناس"؛ من هو بهذه الصفة فلا يخدع نفسه ويقول: "إني متكل على الله"، وإلا فهو سيؤَّدب لا محالة. 
 لا تضل أيها الجاهل، فإن الاعتصام بالله والإيمان به يجب أن يتقدمه تعب كثير وعرق الصلاة الذي لا يجف. الأمانة بالله تحتاج إلى شهادة الضمير وشهادة الضمير تتولد من التعب في الفضيلة والسهر في الصلاة. يا ابني لا تمسك الرياح في كفك، أعني الأمانة بلا عمل وجهاد ] (حياة الصلاة ص350: 180)



  *كلمة في ختام المعنى الثاني للإيمان [الأمانة ]*
  يقول القديس مار اسحق: [ (هُناك) فرق بين الأمانة بالله بكلام الفم، وبين الأمانة بالقوة المتحركة من الداخل ]
 ويقول أيضاً: [ + لا يستطيع أحد احتمال الضيقات والصبر عليها بدون تذمر، إلا إذا كانت لهُ أمانة في مواعيد الله التي يعتبرها أثمن من جسده وأشرف من صحته وراحته. فالإنسان يتقوى أولاً بالإيمان وحينئذٍ يستطيع أن يُباشر الأحزان التي تُعرض لهُ.
 + إذا كنت تُريد أن تعيش بمعزل عن العوز، ويكون عندك كل ما تحتاجه، وتهتم بجسدك لكي يكون صحيحاً، وتتسلح لكي لا يلمُّ بك الخوف من الأضداد، ثم تقول أنك سائح نحو المسيح، فاعلم أنك مريض العقل وعادم الذوق لمحبة الله ] (حياة الصلاة ص 337: 646و 650و 651)
 وذلك يا إخوتي لأن الإنسان المؤمن يعلم أن ليس له راحه هنا على الأرض لأن الرب يسوع وجهنا للتعب ووهب لنا المحبة الباذلة التي أساسها المبنية عليه هو الصليب واحتمال المشقات، لذلك يقول الرسول: 


  [ فلا تخجل بشهادة ربنا ولا بي أنا اسيره بل اشترك في احتمال المشقات لأجل الإنجيل بحسب قوة الله ] (2تيموثاوس 1: 8)
  [ فاشترك انت في احتمال المشقات كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح ] (2تيموثاوس 2: 3)
  [ وعبد الرب لا يجب أن يُخاصم بل يكون مترفقاً بالجميع صالحا للتعليم صبوراً على المشقات ] (2تيموثاوس 2: 24)
  [ وأما أنت فاصح في كل شيء، احتمل المشقات، اعمل عمل المبشر، تمم خدمتك ] (2تيموثاوس 4: 5)
  [ خذوا يا إخوتي مثالاً لاحتمال المشقات والاناة، الأنبياء الذين تكلموا باسم الرب ] (يعقوب 5: 10)
  فالذي يؤمن حقاً ويحيا بالأمانة هو الذي يصبر على المشقات ويثبت في الله أكثر جداً، لأن هذا دليل الأمانة، أي الإيمان الحي ودليله الواضح في القلب هو المحبة والظاهر في احتمال المشقات بصبر عظيم وإيمان لا يهتز أو يتزعزع، ولننتبه لما هو مكتوب لأن فيه سرّ مشكلة عدم القدرة على احتمال المشقات والبعد عن الله ورفض الإيمان: [ القلب القاسي يثقل بالمشقات والخاطئ يزيد خطيئة على خطيئة ] (سيراخ 3: 29)


  وهذا هو الفرق بين المؤمنين بالله بالحق والفعل والعمل، وبين الذين يقولون أنهم آمنوا بالله، ولكن إيمانهم نظري، لأن حينما تأتي الرياح يُختبر أساس البيت، فأن كان مؤسس على الصخر ومبني بالحجارة الصلدة فأنه يصمُد، أما أن كان مؤسس على الرمال ومبني بالقش فأنه يتبدد هنا وهُناك ويسقط كل ما فيه ويتبدد المجهود المبذول في تجميعه وبناءه...
_________________​ في الجزء القادم سنتكلم عن المعنى الرابع للإيمان لفظة [ *آمين *]​


----------



## aymonded (22 أبريل 2013)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (13) أمانة الله
16 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (14) تابع أمانة الله
17 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (15) أمانة الله الأساس الثابت لرجاء إسرائيل
18 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (16) أمانة الإنسان​ 19 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (17) أمانة يسوع​  20 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه (18)المؤمنون بالمسيح، هوية وعلامة المسيحي
21 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه (19) علامة المسيحي، الجزء الأخير من المعنى الثاني للإيمان​_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أبريل 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد شكرااا
سلام ونعمه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أبريل 2013)

ويقول القديس مار اسحق السرياني:  [ يوجد رجاء واتكال على الله يحدث من أمانة القلب، وهذا حسنٌ. ولكن يوجد  رجاء من نوع آخر ناشئ عن التهاون والاستهتار والجهل والنفاق، هذا هو الرجاء  الكاذب. وعلامة الرجاء الصادق هو عدم الاهتمام بشيء مما في هذا العالم، بل  أن يوقف (الإنسان) ذاته للرب.. بالصلاة ليلاً ونهاراً، ويجعل كل هَمِّهُ  تحصيل الفضيلة. وأما علامة الرجاء الكاذب فهو فشل الإنسان وكسله في الصلاة  والسعي وراء الفضيلة.
 وإذا ما ضاقت به الحال أو ضغطته  التجارب من ثمرة جهلة وتوانيه، أو أحزنه إنسان بسبب سود عمله أو تصرفه،  يقول: "قد اتكلت على الرب وهو سيرفع عني الهَمَّ ويجود عليَّ بالراحة،  فاسمع قول الرب: " أيها الجاهل إلى الآن ما ذكرت الله بل باتكالك عليه وأنت  متواني ومتكاسل تسبَّهُ. واسم الله بسبب إهمالك وتوانيك يُجدَّف عليه بين  الناس"؛ من هو بهذه الصفة فلا يخدع نفسه ويقول: "إني متكل على الله"، وإلا  فهو سيؤَّدب لا محالة. 
 لا تضل أيها الجاهل، فإن  الاعتصام بالله والإيمان به يجب أن يتقدمه تعب كثير وعرق الصلاة الذي لا  يجف. الأمانة بالله تحتاج إلى شهادة الضمير وشهادة الضمير تتولد من التعب  في الفضيلة والسهر في الصلاة. يا ابني لا تمسك الرياح في كفك، أعني الأمانة  بلا عمل وجهاد ] (حياة الصلاة ص350: 180)

.................................................................
ويقول أيضاً: [ + لا  يستطيع أحد احتمال الضيقات والصبر عليها بدون تذمر، إلا إذا كانت لهُ  أمانة في مواعيد الله التي يعتبرها أثمن من جسده وأشرف من صحته وراحته.  فالإنسان يتقوى أولاً بالإيمان وحينئذٍ يستطيع أن يُباشر الأحزان التي  تُعرض لهُ.
...............................................................................................................
  فالذي  يؤمن حقاً ويحيا بالأمانة هو الذي يصبر على المشقات ويثبت في الله أكثر  جداً، لأن هذا دليل الأمانة، أي الإيمان الحي ودليله الواضح في القلب هو  المحبة والظاهر في احتمال المشقات بصبر عظيم وإيمان لا يهتز أو يتزعزع،  ولننتبه لما هو مكتوب لأن فيه سرّ مشكلة عدم القدرة على احتمال المشقات  والبعد عن الله ورفض الإيمان: [ القلب القاسي يثقل بالمشقات والخاطئ يزيد  خطيئة على خطيئة ] (سيراخ 3: 29)


  وهذا  هو الفرق بين المؤمنين بالله بالحق والفعل والعمل، وبين الذين يقولون أنهم  آمنوا بالله، ولكن إيمانهم نظري، لأن حينما تأتي الرياح يُختبر أساس  البيت، فأن كان مؤسس على الصخر ومبني بالحجارة الصلدة فأنه يصمُد، أما أن  كان مؤسس على الرمال ومبني بالقش فأنه يتبدد هنا وهُناك ويسقط كل ما فيه  ويتبدد المجهود المبذول في تجميعه وبناءه...
...................................................

أستاذي الغالي 
جمييييييييييل الموضوع كالعاده
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
​


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2013)

ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخت حلوة حبيبة ربنا يسوع والقديسين
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين فآمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 أبريل 2013)

*حقاً صدقت أستاذي قولاً بأن الذي يؤمن بالحقيقة*
*ويحيا بالأمانة هو الذي يصبر على المشقات*
*ليس هذا فقط إنما أيضاً يثبُت في الله أكثر جداً*
*و يالها من حياة تُعاش صدقاً و ليس مجرد قول*

*+ إذن تكون الأمانة هي الدافع الرئيسي القائد*
*نحو محبة الله بالإيمان الثابت و الرجاء الأبدي*

*لذا " لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخا، لأن الذي*
* وعد هو أمين.......... العبرانيين ١٠ : ٢٣*

*الذي يقودنا نحو الإيمان القلبي الحي المُعاش*
*عملياً و ليس الإيمان النظري الغير قادر علي الإحتمال*

*موضوع رائع أستاذي الحبيب سلمت يمينك
و خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة
العمل و كل عمل يُمجد أسم رب المجد القدوس*​


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2013)

فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً يا أجمل أخ حلو
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أبريل 2013)

> لأن عين المؤمن الحقيقي لا على الزائل، بل على الباقي للأبد [ حيث المسيح جالس ]،  فالكثير الذي يهتم به جداً الإنسان الحي بالإيمان هو هبات العالم الأبدي  الذي لا يفني ولا يضمحل، التي وعد أن يعطيها الله لأولئك الذين يؤمنون به  ويهتمون بطلبها بلا انقطاع ويسالونه لأجلها، لأنه هو الذي أوصى بهذا  قائلاً: [ أطلبوا *أولاً* ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم ] (متى 6: 33)



 

المفروض أن نتخذ قرار حاسم بأن نلتصق بالرب 
وبكلمته المقدسة المحيية ونكون مسيحيين 
حقيقيين (وليس اسميين) .. نكون جادين بكل شيء .. 
محبين ثابتين صابرين قنوعين مسالمين غير يائسين 
متكّلين غير متواكلين منقّين قلوبنا ونياتنا.. 
لا نشاكل ولا نشابه أهل ألعالم 
شكرا استاذنا
في انتظار كل جديدك


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> المفروض أن نتخذ قرار حاسم بأن نلتصق بالرب
> وبكلمته المقدسة المحيية ونكون مسيحيين
> حقيقيين (وليس اسميين) .. نكون جادين بكل شيء ..
> محبين ثابتين صابرين قنوعين مسالمين غير يائسين
> ...



اجدتِ في الرد ووضع قصد المسيحي الحي بالله ولأجل الله
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً آمين
​


----------

